# [SEMI-SOLVED] compiz-fisuion problem z odpaleniem

## chojny

Witam

Jakis czas temu zainstalowalem compiz-fusion zgodnie z HOWTO http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion.

Instalacja przebiegla pomyslnie jednak nie moge uruchomic compiza za pomoca

/etc/env.d/99kde-env:

```
KDEWM="compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable"
```

Po wpisaniu hasla w KDM, obraz na chwile znika (miga na czarno) i powraca do okna logowania w KDM.

Comiza moge uruchomic przy pomocy tego skryptu

http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=users/kristian/compiz-scripts;a=blob_plain;f=manager/compiz-manager;hb=HEAD

jednak wtedy musze recznie uruchomic emeralda oraz zmiany konfiguracji compiza w kde nic nie zmieniaja.

Dla akceleracji 3D uzywan steronikow NVIDI:

```
emerge -p nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09

```

moje emerge --info:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 20 Aug 2007 07:30:09 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm glitz gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg kde lm_sensors midi mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spl ssl svg tcpd threads truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wmf xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

config X.org:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync   31-68

    VertRefresh 59-75

    Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Prosze o rady co zrobic zeby w pelni cieszyc sie compizem;)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kacper

 *chojny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prosze o rady co zrobic zeby w pelni cieszyc sie compizem;)
> 
> 

 

Ja robiłem wg. tego opisu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567232-start-0.html tam niżej w poście jest skrypt, za pomocą którego odpalam i wszystko działa pięknie :)

----------

## chojny

Uruchomienie za pomoca tego skyptu pomoglo tylko czesciowo, nadal musze startowac emeralda recznie, za to dziala czesc zmian wprowadzonych w konfiguracji (np efekt deszczu zadzialal, chociaz moze to byc przypadek, byl wlaczony a ja go wlaczylem w programie konfiguracyjnym - musze jeszcze potestowac) ale ustawienie obrazow na kostce (gorna i dokla scianka) albo zmiana pulpitu przy pomocy myszy nie dzialaja...

----------

## kurak

Ja zainstalowałem fusio-icon i jak na razie działa dobrze. Mam jedynie problemy przy zamykaniu systemu, ale miałem też to z berylem. Xy się zawieszają przy próbie zamknięcia KDE.. nie wiem co to jest.. jak zmienię na Kwin to się zamyka normalnie, z compiza czy beryla nie chce się zamykać;/

----------

## chojny

Po zainstalowaniu fusion-icon wszystko dziala tak jak powinno  :Smile: 

Dzieki za pomoc

EDIT:

Jednak nie do konca SOVLED. w pasu mam plugin pokazujacy miniatury pulpitow, po starcie kde + compiz plugin ten pokazuje 1 pulpit (w ustawieniach kde jest jeden, w ustawieniach compiza tez 1) zeby widziec 4 (kostka) musze wejsc do ustawien przestawic na chwilke ilosc pulpitow (przy czym pokazuje 4 razy wiecej niz jest, dla przykladu przestawiam suwak na 3 - plugin pokazuje 12) po ustawieniu ponownym na 1 widze 4 pulpity i juz jest ok. Co jest nie tak i jak mozna sobie z tym poradzic?

Pozdrawiam

----------

